# 2000 Mazda Protege



## 05MustangGT (Jul 5, 2009)

So I am looking to get a new radio and speakers. I am not sure what the radio size is or what one to get. But from what I have read I (2 6x8) and (2 6x9) speakers. If thats the case, I was looking to possibly get a set of these

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_16485_Sony+XS-GTX6930.html
and
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_19181_Sony+XS-R5743.html

Also, how hard is it to install these speakers and the radio? Would I be able to do it myself or should I have someone do it?

Would I get good performance out of the speakers? I know Sony is a good brand?

Please try and keep the radio itself under $100. I would like something that I can connect an Ipod to if thats possible.

Thanks!!!


----------



## sleepyhead87 (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok, my first tip is to use Crutchfield.com. It's not 100% correct all the time, but it does give you a good general idea.

As for the speakers you've chosen: Are you planning on installing an amplifier to power those speakers? If not, don't get them. Not only that, but I personally don't think Sony is any good in it's audio department.

Now when you mention you'd like Ipod connectivity, are we talking about plugging the Ipod directly into the head unit, or just play songs off of it?

And finally, asking whether or not an install is possible is very subjective. I may find it easy, however my neighbor down the street believes you need 9 years of education to be able to do it.

Are you a big DIY-er? How well do you follow instructions?


----------



## 05MustangGT (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

I am not to sure about the whole thing withs amps and what not. I am not looking to get amazing performance out of them, just something better than the ****ty ones in there right now. Ipod connectivity, I would like to be able to play music off of my ipod through the headunit if its possible. (I know about the thing where you tune the radio to XXX station and play it). I am generally pretty good when it comes to do things. Iu build alot of computer and yes I can follow directions. But I have no clue where to start or whatnot. Should I just have it done somewhere?


----------



## sleepyhead87 (Sep 18, 2009)

As with all things, if you can spare the money, then yes, professional installation is the way to go, however, if you'd like to save a buck and do it yourself, then by all means, it's not that hard.

If you don't plan on doing an amplifier, look for speakers that have a low minimun and maximum RMS ratings like (2-30 RMS watts). For example: 
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_065S95/Boston-Acoustics-S95.html?tp=91.

Click "Features and Specs" tab and look at the "RMS Power Range (Watts)". You'll see it says 2-35. 2 is important because it doesn't require much power to hear anything, and 35 is also ok as it doesn't need that much to operate at it's best. On average, aftermarket head units provide 20 watts RMS. I'm not guaranteeing anything, but the closer the max RMS watts is to 20, the more likely you'll be able to hear how the speaker truly sounds.

A head unit with AUX INPUT is very doable under $100. Explore crutchfield.com and pick something you like (both speakers and headunit). If you can't find any speakers at crutchfield, sonicelectronix will do.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

> So I am looking to get a new radio and speakers. I am not sure what the radio size is or what one to get. But from what I have read I (2 6x8) and (2 6x9) speakers. If thats the case, I was looking to possibly get a set of these


 Here's a link for radio's, there computer prices can't be beat.........
http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=557&name=Car-Stereos-CD-Changers



> Also, how hard is it to install these speakers and the radio? Would I be able to do it myself or should I have someone do it?
> Would I get good performance out of the speakers? I know Sony is a good brand?


 If your good with computers then you'll do fine, when hooking up the connections use a butt connector not electrical tape. Also the dash should not be too hard, usually it's a single DIN witch most head units are already. A good pair of Pioneer, Sony, JBL, ETC. Your only looking to repalce the stock speakers so you really can't go wrong.


> I pod connectivity, I would like to be able to play music off of my ipod through the head unit if its possible.


 Most units have a USB plug, but if it has to have the Ipod plug you may have to get an adapter for it. Most new USB plugs will hold all your music on one little thumb drive, and the sound quality will be good. You know computers so you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## 05MustangGT (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Here's an idea post back some photo's of your work.


----------

